# WW1 Cap Badge



## SANDRA C (Oct 30, 2010)

Is anyone able to identify this WW1 cap badge?
The picture is taken from a group photograph of WW1 naval personnel.
Medical staff have been suggested but no definite answers.

Many thanks,
Sandra


----------

